# seeds in the mail



## tcbud (Jun 8, 2007)

thot i had been had, ordered seeds from BCseedking, and then saw the link of rated seed sellers, BC was on the dont go there list, but behold i got the seeds today, along with a little tarp, lol, now we will see if the seeds are any good, they should get a good start this weekend.  can only hope they are the kind i ordered.
good growing guys!


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 8, 2007)

Next time, try Cannabean.com or Dr.chronic.com

What kind of seeds did you get? I just got some myself.blueberry,ww,white berry and some spoetnik. Gonna try a few of them all out at once. Good luck!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 8, 2007)

Sensible Seeds in the UK has been great on 4 orders, great selection, reliable delivery under 2 weeks to the US.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 9, 2007)

One of my friend orded seeds from amsterdam and he is under 18 and he asked my if they will know or if he will get busted for it i didnt know what to say sooooo....will he 
peace!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 9, 2007)

no 
he won't get busted. Look people tell these folks if they can't do the time dont' do the crime. What we do is ILLEGAL in the USA. If you are scared then dont' grow. Keep buying your bud and taking that chance.

Smoking is ILLEGAL. What we do on this board is some states is considered illegal... But we peacefully protest bogus laws and if you get caught you will face punishment.. that's jut how our country is right now. You can help change it in 08' vote for change.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 9, 2007)

Yea but he from canada?


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 10, 2007)

I read don't go Amsterdam bcuz they watch for that return address, and when I tried it, I got an an opened & resealed package -no seeds! 
Some enthusiast intercepted it, not leo, bcuz I never got any notice. UK is more $ for the same seeds, but it doesn't have an "open me" flag on it.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2007)

read in the cervantes book, medical growers guide, customs will open and take the package, then send a notice to the one recieving the seeds, dont know just read that in a book....planted some of the seeds i bought today, will see if they are good seeds soon.....and started my indoor grow trial by getting a new light yesterday, will be starting a grow journel here when they sprout.


----------

